# I smell a rat (Southwire Tools)



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Remember when Home Depot kicked Greenlee out and the very next day the shelves were filled with Klein tools that looked exactly like the Greenlees? Tools that Klein never made before?

I'm sure they just transfer the contract at the Chinese plant from one company to the other.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I went to Lowes to get some clearance stuff. I looked at the Southwire tools. 
Looks like complete crap! It's almost embarrassing.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

When the Chinese electricians hit the shores, they're going straight to Lowes to buy the tools they like to use. 
Lowes just wants to be prepared for the influx.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

There was ONE good reason to get electricians and EC's in to Lowes. And they screwed it up.

I want my easily accessible and reasonably priced Knipex back. I'm sad.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

I was not happy at all when I found out that they stocked everything with southwire because they kicked out Ideal as well so all the nice fish tapes are gone too.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> After doing some very careful investigative work on Southwire Tools at the display rack at Lowes :detective: :nerd: , I have determined that the OEM of these tools is in fact Klein. They are exactly the same design as "regular" Klein tools but made in China, among other tell tale clues.
> 
> I know the Klein people lurk here, so what say you?


I agree. After reading through all the bitching and outrage here I had to go check them out. They look decent enough to me and no different than any other tools.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

They have tools from various manufacturers. Maxis made/makes the new Southwire Maxis Marksman.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I gotta assume they know their market. As much as it sucks, they must not have been making money on Knipex. 

I won't be buying their stuff, though. Their electronics are also just Extech rebrands.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I needed a new pair of needlenose pliers . Lowe's now stocks southwire. About $24 for standard or $35 for the 5 in 1.
I bought the later. They work great for what needle nose would do, but suck on the other 4 .


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Seems to me that as soon as the big box store's started carrying Klein/Ideal/Channellock that the quality went downhill on all of those brands.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Bonsoir guys.,

How long did the big bleu ( Lowes ) start carry that kind crappy tools in there.

Note : we both never been in big blue ( Lowes ) box store so it will be instering to see what they come up.

I just hope not like one of our big box store over here which they did carry the crappy stuff as well.

Merci,
Marie et Marc


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ive been eying lowes new southwire s#8T and i cant believe the price increase on stuff thats NOT any better, maybe worse. a 60' fiberglass fish for $120? their ideal was only $65. for a 65' and seemed just as good!:no:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

papaotis said:


> ive been eying lowes new southwire s#8T and i cant believe the price increase on stuff thats NOT any better, maybe worse. a 60' fiberglass fish for $120? their ideal was only $65. for a 65' and seemed just as good!:no:


I've never seen or used a fibreglass fish tape... how do you like it over a metal fishtape and fishsticks?


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

What kills me is they are charging for a made in china tool (9" linesmans) what Klein charges for the same thing that's at least the same quality AND made in the u.s.a..


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I've never seen or used a fibreglass fish tape... how do you like it over a metal fishtape and fishsticks?


 loved it , until i pinched it really bad and it broke on a tough pull! actually it survided sevaral jobs after it got pinched:thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

papaotis said:


> loved it , until i pinched it really bad and it broke on a tough pull! actually it survided sevaral jobs after it got pinched:thumbup:


Sounds good!

Can you put a new tip on it and make it like new?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I've never seen or used a fibreglass fish tape... how do you like it over a metal fishtape and fishsticks?


We have used pretty often in short to meduim distance runs and they do work pretty well for us and we have used them in few spots where we put proper protection to prevent the fishtape get into live bussbar but the main thing is reduce the chance of concating live bussbars.

Only one quriks what we hate when they get pretty worn out you will see fiberglass strands sticking out ( that useally a good time to dump it out and get new reel or restring with new fiberglass tape ) 

But only one major drawback is that the leader eye ( if we did say that right ) is metal.

Merci,
Marie et Marc


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah my fish sticks have spots that are wore out and strands are splitting. I just wrapped the spots with electrical tape.

Since it's fibreglass, couldn't we just sand them down a bit to get rid of the strands and then refinish them? Or just sand?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah my fish sticks have spots that are wore out and strands are splitting. I just wrapped the spots with electrical tape.
> 
> ( Marie's comment )
> 
> ...


(Marc's comment )

You can sand it down but you will weaken them down somehow what but if only couple it is not too bad but if tonnes of them strands best to ditch it and get new one.

That why we keep at least 2 fiberglass tapes on hand but the rest is standard steel fish tape so that will help a bit.

Merci,
Marie et Marc


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You two are awesome.. husband and wife answering in a single message.

You guys will be married forever. 

My wife gets annoyed with me on here, but I get annoyed with her on BookFace.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> You two are awesome.. husband and wife answering in a single message.
> 
> You will see us very often in the fourm.
> 
> ...


We always talk about alot of items and we do learn something along the way. unforetally we do not have bookface with us.

Merci,
Marie et Marc


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

some of you guys seem suprised that your box stores sell knock off tools. wake up ! they will sell anythng they can get you to buy. There are hundreds of guys that do nothing but make knock off of other products, have connections in taiwan, china, and other 3rd world manufacturing centers, and sell them. My wife worked for one of those guys for a while, many years ago. These guys get ideas for items from anywhere they can, and rep the products to the store chains.  All the store chain cares is if the items are moving off the shelf, and what the profit margin is. Some store chains like sears used to take over actual tool manufacturers with devious contract methods (but that's another story), and then obtain actual tool companies, while trying to maintain quality control, but I believe that paradigm has bit the dust. You have to support the manufacturers that you feel make good tools, and hope for the best, and watch out for cheap knock offs.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

wildleg said:


> some of you guys seem suprised that your box stores sell knock off tools.


For the record, I'm not accusing Klein of making knockoffs, unless you can knockoff your own products. :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

MTW said:


> For the record, I'm not accusing Klein of making knockoffs, unless you can knockoff your own products. :laughing:


You could sell batches that don't meet quality control as a rebranded version of the product. Just an idea. 

Industry wont waste, they just repackage.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> You could sell batches that don't meet quality control as a rebranded version of the product. Just an idea.
> 
> Industry wont waste, they just repackage.


Thats what Stabila do.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't believe Southwire tools have lasted this long. I was convinced they would be finished by now.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> After doing some very careful investigative work on Southwire Tools at the display rack at Lowes :detective: :nerd: , I have determined that the OEM of these tools is in fact Klein. They are exactly the same design as "regular" Klein tools but made in China, among other tell tale clues.
> 
> I know the Klein people lurk here, so what say you?


They are cheap crappy tools.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been using Southwire linesmans for a few weeks, months, who knows, and haven't killed it yet driving staples or cutting bolts etc. A little different feel than Kleins, but looks awfully similar.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I have been using Southwire linesmans for a few weeks, months, who knows, and haven't killed it yet driving staples or cutting bolts etc. A little different feel than Kleins, but looks awfully similar.


I have some Southwire 9" and the grips won't stay on.


----------

